# Is my mouse sick?



## Enchilada (Sep 6, 2017)

Hey, so about two weeks ago I got three female little mice, I don't know for sure how old they were but two of them seemed around the three to four weeks old mark and the third one looked about five weeks old.

By now one of the younger ones has grown considerably and so has de oldest one, however, the third one has stayed very small, she still looks like she's three or four weeks old even though she is probably five or six. Here eyes are also squinted a lot of the time and she seems very skinny, if I touch her I can feel a little bit of her bones. Regardless, she eats her veggies pretty well along with her dry food, and even though she isn't very active and hasn't been since I got her, she does come out of her hide every day and has a blast digging around. Is she sick? Is there anything I can do to help her gain weight and catch up on the growing part?

I'll upload a picture as well.










That's her, compared to her same aged white friend.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Hmm she doesn't look awfully skinny in that picture, but she does look runty and maybe a little dehydrated.

Squinty eyes worries me and makes me wonder if she could have a respiratory infection. Do you hear any odd sounds in her breathing?

To see about getting weight on her though cut out the veggies, they are really not very useful as part of a diet for any mouse. Give a nice high quality block or a mix made of mostly grains with some high protein (but not too high fat) dog or cat kibble.

Try out cooked eggs, mealworms, cooked chicken and similar to give her nice supplements to her diet that are going to help with her weight and growing.


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

Her bony tail is also suggestive that she's not well. Maybe not absorbing nutrients as she should.


----------

